# New motorhome rally event organiser module added to site



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well i finally ticked off one of my jobs 

I have finished coding up the Motorhome rally organiser for the site.

The intention for this is to make it easier to organise a motorhome facts rally as i for one find it considerable time and effort, this module should hand over the responsibility to you the community 

What happens is you go to the new motorhome rally organiser by clicking on the link in the new section on the navigation menu on the left for Motorhome Rallys and click on the Signup for a rally link or this link
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

you then can either search or show all the rallys available or offer a venue for people to enlist against.

I have added the first venue that i know Julie and I will be able to attend and that is at Maker Heights near Plymouth. So go ahead jump to it and have a look at the new facility 

as always i await bug reports, addons / enhancements etc


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Dave



Sorry I seem to have activated our intention to attend twice. Please ammend. Thanks 


Motorhomer


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

OK np i have removed your extra record


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have now added a small block on the left hand side of the site which displays rally venues and number of attendees thus far


----------

